# Enco 9x42 Head Stuck



## Earl (Feb 16, 2021)

New to me Enco 9 x 42 step pulley mill.   The head will tilt and nod just fine. The turret will rotate just fine.  The head will not move in or out.  I have the 2 lock nuts loose but the lever for the pinion shaft is not turning.  I removed the pinion shaft and oiled it up, sprayed the dovetails with penetrating oil and then some way oil.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 16, 2021)

Spray it down with some pb blaster and wait a day. Take the lock bolts out and spray in the hole to get deeper penetration to the dovetail. Dovetail rusted? It's a rack and pinion gear that moves the ram in/out don't get to crazy on the lever. Probably has never been moved with dried cosmoline on the surfaces.


----------



## Earl (Feb 16, 2021)

Cadillac said:


> Spray it down with some pb blaster and wait a day. Take the lock bolts out and spray in the hole to get deeper penetration to the dovetail. Dovetail rusted? It's a rack and pinion gear that moves the ram in/out don't get to crazy on the lever. Probably has never been moved with dried cosmoline on the surfaces.


ok   I will use a dose of patience. The penetrating oil I used was PB blaster.  I did remove the pinion and sprayed inside there as well as the lock bolts.  I will see what happens tomorrow.   Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 16, 2021)

You may have to wait several days- keep soaking it and apply a generous dose of patience.  Some folks rig up a big chunk of wood hanging from ropes to use as a "persuader" or "knocking log"
Once you start to see a tiny movement you have it


----------



## cathead (Feb 17, 2021)

I wouldn't hurt to use the "knockers" in both directions to initiate some movement.


----------



## Earl (Feb 20, 2021)

Ran out of Patience.  removed the pinion and used a 4 ft pry bar in the back of the ram.  Just a gentle pry and the ram popped loose.  Now it is on to new bearings in the motor.


----------

